# HI,I HAVE A NEW PICTURE OF MY BABY!!!!!!!



## Lassie (Jan 13, 2006)

My bunny's name is Buster and he is cute and spoiled too.



Here is a cute picture of him. I hope you like it.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 13, 2006)

Come on plz talk to me.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi there, your rabbit is a big boy! Do your cat and rabbit get along?


----------



## m.e. (Jan 13, 2006)

He sure is a cutie  I'm a little concerned about his weight, though.

Check out this thread:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4646&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## Lassie (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi,Thank for cominghere. But I took my baby into the vet and the vet said he isfat what do I feed and I told the vet what I give him forfood. Then I said he gets 2 peanuts in the morening and onepeanut at night then the vet told to not give him any more peanuts andso I don't.



He gets exercize alot cause I let him out at night and he weighs 5lbs.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 14, 2006)

The cat name is Smokey and he belongs to my grandpa.

Smokey does good with Buster too.



Also there is a dog name Carlos and he likes playing with Buster too.


----------



## SAS (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Lassie, it's Friday the 13th, I think everybody's in hiding today.  

Buster's a doll, I'd spoil him too! 

("I'm not fat, I'm just big-boned!" says Buster. "Gimme that peanut!") 

:apollo:

Its sotough not to spoil bunnies.&lt;sigh&gt; But we want them to live a long time, sowe must be strong and not give in! 

PS: This isn't directed at Buster, but I still love somebodyon this forum's description of bunnies and weight -- "they're supposedto look likea pear, notan apple with a head!"

SAS


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2006)

What a cute lop. I bet you love him a lot "we call it 'loplove'" around our house...

I have a Holland Lop named Puck and a French Lop namedBeatrice. Beatrice really makes me laugh as she's like a bigpuppy or something. She gave us a real scare because shepulled fur a couple of weeks ago when my lionheads were giving birth -I'd bought her just a month earlier and she was not supposed to havebeen bred....turns out it was just her expressing she wanted to be bred(I think the hormones were running high the rabbitry).

Anyway - lops are hilarious - and they have such personable faces.

Good luck helping yours lose a bit of weight so he can live a LONG life..



Peg


----------



## Bunman (Jan 14, 2006)

What does he eat? Adult rabbits shouldgenerally be on timothy pellets, 1/4 cup a day, all the hay they want&amp; two cups chopped greens twice a day. Good that hegets exercise.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2006)

I love this pic - looks like Buster is King of the Castle.. he is a lovely looking baby!

Jan


----------



## Bunman (Jan 14, 2006)

It does seem pretty common for us bun parents tooverfeed our kids - i think most people way overestimate the amount ofpellets they should have, when adults should be eating mostly freshgreens &amp; hay, with few treats (fruit, etc.).

Since most buns like to gnaw, it helps to provide a cardboard box&amp;/or soft wood for that, otherwise they may eat pellets ifavailable.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 14, 2006)

i agree with everyone else.. he is quiteoverweight. peanuts not only cause obesity in rabbits, but they cancause blockage (rabbits need mostly fiber, otherwise they get blockageand could die)

here's a wonderful link on good rabbit nutrition all together:

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html

and here's a link on safe veggies:

http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html

he should be getting unlimited grass hay (timothy, oat, brome, orchard)and limited alfalfa or timothy pellets (1/4 cup a day) make this kindof gradual if his body is used to getting a lot more, you wouldn't wantto shock his system. then with the veggies, he should lose that extraweight with no problem  let us know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## waponswa (Jan 14, 2006)

awww! buster is aodrable and that's one of my favorite names too!


----------



## Eve (Jan 15, 2006)

Buster is adorable!


----------



## Lassie (Jan 15, 2006)

Look,everyone, thanks for the advice but I have been listening to thevet and to this lady at the pet store where I got himfrom.



 I feed Buster this foodthat has other seeds init with the pellets and I don't feed him thepeanuts any more.



I have gone on here and seen pictures of fat bunnies too. 



The picture that u all r looking at is a close up shot. Delia


----------



## Lassie (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is another picture of him.:headflick:


----------



## m.e. (Jan 15, 2006)

Delia -





We are not trying to be mean or pick onanyone. The photos you are showing us are of an obviously overweightrabbit. Did you look at the link I posted?

Unfortunely, the food you are feeding isnot very good for rabbits (foods with seeds, corn, and other colorfuladditives are usually nothing more than junk food), and you may want toconsider cutting back on the amounts you are giving him. I wouldultimately suggest that you switch to a higher quality pellet, butyou'll need to do that slowly so as not to upset Buster'stummy.

This forum is here to serve one purpose:to better educate people about rabbits. All we are trying to do itpoint out that, for ideal health and long life, Buster should probablylose some weight. That's all 

Much love, 

Emily and the Fuzzbutts


----------



## SAS (Jan 15, 2006)

Awww, poor Lassie and Buster! you comehere to share a little bunny love and everybody says, 'Oh, what a fatlittle bunny!' It's abit like saying to somebody ata party, 'Boy, is your son overweight!"

We mean well, though, sorry! 

And while it's great you took him to a vet,I really wouldn'tlisten to the pet shop lady, trust me on this. The peoplehere areoften more knowledgeable, and they have nothing togain other than the satisfaction of helping a little rabbit be healthyand happy.

SAS :hug:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you see in thepicture with him in the bath tub where he is sitting on thetowel. Do u see the food that is sitting on thetowel.



The reason why I listen to the lady at thepetstore where I got him at is because the lady has a bunny and thelady knows what kind of food I give to him and she says that I am doinggood for him and I have been on here and I have seen other Rabbits thatare fat too. You all can't tell me that there is no suchthing as a fat rabbit. 

 Delia


----------



## Shuu (Jan 15, 2006)

No one said there is no such thing as a fatrabbit. But, as like people, it's very unhealthy. Buster is extremelylikely to die at an early age because of his weight. If his foodconsists of anything but green pellets ONLY it is not good for him.It's like eating potato chips and chocolate bars at EVERY meal.Everyone on this forum who has had a fat rabbit has improved theirrabbit's condition and now own healthy, trim rabbits. You'd be smart toget Buster to lose weight by giving him a better food and not lettinghim have any treats. You may think it's mean not to give him treats,but having him fat and sick is much more mean.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 15, 2006)

:bunnydance: Hi L***ie. We want you to enjoy himas long as possible! Once he is slimmed down he can still have healthytreats, like an inch of carrot or banana or some other fruit.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 15, 2006)

Look,I went to the Vetand when I went there this lady took Buster and weighted him and thenthe dr. took him cuz I was there to get fleas off of him and so the dr.came back and ask what do I feed him and then she told to take him offthe peanuts and then I told that he eats this food that has other seedsin it besides just pellets. She said that is ok and she mybunny weights 5 lbs and is healthy and you all r just people on theinternet and you don't know me or my rabbit at all I also have b/f andhe gets Buster to run at night and things like that.

 

 The vet and the lady at the petstorethink that I am good mom to him. I just put up the pictureson here cuz I haven't been on here in a long time. So youeither come in here and talk nice about my bunny or you don't come inhere at all. Please don't come in here and cut mybunny down or say he is going to die. I do not say that toany one else on this forum. 

 

 Thanks,Delia:runningrabbit:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 15, 2006)

My bunny doesn'teat bananas cause it gives him diareari.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 15, 2006)

Delia, i'm sorry, we love him too, no harm meant! Just the opposite.

There are always differences of opinion &amp; some vets &amp;pet store people do not know buns well. But you need to do what youfeel is right.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 15, 2006)

You know you can't bylooking at the darn the picture that I put on here how he feels or ifhe is healthy or what he eats.



I do not see any one else go on the forum andsay bad stuff or put other peoples bunnies down like they do tome.



They don't know my bunnie at all.


----------



## Shuu (Jan 15, 2006)

Can you feel Buster's ribs and spine by touching his back without pushing?


----------



## Lassie (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes,I can feel his ribs andhis spine. Duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shuu (Jan 15, 2006)

Immature and childish retorts do not give youranswer credibility. I would appreciate a bit more restraint whentalking to other people who are simply trying to keep your rabbithealthy and happy.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 15, 2006)

We are a forum of caring members who want nothing more than to do what is best for our rabbits.

Several members posted concerns about your rabbit's weight in a veryrespectful manner. If you cannot respond in a similar tone, I willclose this thread.

Please try to understand where we are coming from. We're just here for the rabbits :bunnydance:


----------



## jessisdad (Jan 15, 2006)

If you are gonna act like that when people arejust trying to help your bunny. Please leave. Thereis no reasonto take it so personal...jeesh.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 15, 2006)

nobody meant to offend you, l-a-s-s-i-e- (itwont let me type it out) we were all concerned about buster's health,so we thought we'd bring it up, to help both you and buster. i am aHUGE rabbit lover and i didn't mean to be rude when i brought up hisunhealthy weight. he is much more than 5 pounds, he may have been 5pounds when you first bought him, because it looks like he's grown alotsince that picture in his cage and in the sink. i gave youan awesome link on bunny nutrition and i highly recommend you readitto give buster the healthiest and longest life possible.its just like a human mother toher child, you wouldnt giveyour human child a hershey's chocolate bar twice a day just becausethey begged, you would make sure your child ate candy in moderation,and it should be the same for our buns. you're his mother and you needto do what's best for him and make sure he's as healthy as possible.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 16, 2006)

My bunny is 5lbs. I tookhim to the vet last here and that is how much he weighted and Iweighted him too and my scale says the same.



Delia


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 16, 2006)

Delia? Do you know what breed your rabbit is? Helooks like a holland lop to me. General average weight for a hollandlop is around 3 lbs. So guess what. You bundle of joy is 2 lbs OVERWEIGHT .

Noone is being mean. If you cam on here and saw a picture of a rabbitwith yellow snots hanging out of its nose and looked obviously sick,wouldn't you as a bunny lover say to that person, "Hey I think yourrabbit is sick and you need to take it to a vet"

Well that is the same situation here. All of us who have much bunnyexperience looked at your beautiful boy and realized he is a tad toolarge for his breed. Unfortunately, you can't always belive pet storeowners. They are going to tell you to buy whatever is going to makethem money and not what is good for your bunny. I know that soundshorrible but it is true. As far as your vet, not many vets areknowledgable in the field of rabbits and again will tell you anythingto keep you coming back and ot get your money. 

None of us are saying you are a bad mommy b/c you are just doing whatyou have been told is right. But we are here to correct you and let youknow that if you dont change my bunny's diet he's going to become verysick. If you want, please PM me and we can discuss a proper diet foryour rabbit there.

I just want to quickly list the problems that can associated with anoverweight bunny so you can see what an urgent situation it really is! 

Stress on his heart - he is much more easily prone to have a heart attack

Heat stroke - an overweight bunny will sucuumb much faster to warm temperatures than a thinner rabbit.

Unproper vitamins- An over weight bunny is not able to reachtheir behinds and eat their cecotropes which are a source of vitaminsfor them.

Poor grooming- an over weight rabbit is not able to reach theirbehind and groom themselves properly. Therefore poop can get stuck intheir fur and lead either a nasty fungal/bacterial infection orFlystrike (this is where flys are attracted to the smell of the poopand lay their eggs on your rabbit and the maggots eat your rabbit alive)

Urine Scald- an overweight rabbit may not feel itnecessary to move after going to the bathroom and sit on its pee for along period of time. This will eventually irritate the skin and causean infection. This infection can lead to fly strike.

Sore Hocks- because of being overweight much more pressure isput on your bunnys feet and puts them at a greater dispostions todeveloping sores on the bottom of their feet.

Arthritis- Overweight rabbits quickly develop problems withtheir joints eventually making it too painful for them to even move


----------



## Lassie (Jan 16, 2006)

Look,Freddy'sMom,Buster isa dwarf lop not a holland lop. This lady at the petstore hasa bunny of her own and she knows alot about bunnies she has at home andin store bunnies and other animals. I have showed her whatkind of food I feed Buster and she says that is ok.



She also says that he is not fat and he was 5lbswhen I got him and she says that is normal.



Also with Vet where I took him at they know alotabout rabbits and other animals cuz it is called petcompanion. They deal with alot of differantanimals.



A dwarf lop is differant than hollandlops. Why can't any one on here say that Buster iscute. I go on here and don't see other people cutting thererabbits down. But they are doing it to me cause Busters mommyis a slow learner. What ever happened to this lady namedCarol who use to be the ADm. I like her better. M.E. if youwant to take my tread off be myguest cause you and every oneelse hurt my feelings on here and told me that Buster is going to dieand that is very rude. 

You can not tell in picture what he eats and howfat he is or what he does. I have gone on here to see everyone else pictures and I have seen them being fat but I don't sayanything cuz that is up to them and I don't really giveadvice.



The vet and the lady at the petstore told methat Peanuts make Buster fat. So I said ok I will take Busteroff the peanuts now he doesn't eat peanuts any more. So leaveme alone about this and go cut someone else bunny down. I amsick of this.



I came on here with new pictures and I thoughtWOW! people r going to like my bunny. But I guesnot. Have good day!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 16, 2006)

I've gotta say Buster IS very cute! 

Why don't you just try adding insome timothy-based pellets and see how he likes them?

Don't just rely on us, check out what the house rabbit society recommends:

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html

They are truly the experts. Good luck with everything.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 16, 2006)

*Lassie wrote: *


> Look,Freddy'sMom,Buster isa dwarf lop not a holland lop. This lady at the petstore hasa bunny of her own and she knows alot about bunnies she has at home andin store bunnies and other animals. I have showed her whatkind of food I feed Buster and she says that is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hostile attitude is not going to land you anywhere , Miss.

Dwarf lop is not an actual breed. SO much for your pet store ladyknowing her stuff. There are either holland lops, mini lops, frenchlops or english lops. and BTW any dwarf rabbit weighs 3lbs MAXIMUM whenit is within a healthy weight range.

No one at any point took shots on you for being a slow learner as youput it. IN fact, we acknowledged that you have been mis-guided and it'soften difficult to understand why someone would lie to you when itwould only harm your rabbit. You and only you can make the descion asthe owner of your rabbit whom is OBVIOUSLY over weight and any propervet could tell you that. 

I warn you if you continue on this path an unhealthy dietwithyour rabbit he will pass within the next two years, if that. 

Noone EVER said you bunny is ugly. I love tort lops, but I cannot idlysit and watch someone voluntarily abuse their animal which is what youare doing by the way. If a human parent fed their child daily nothingbut candy and junk they would be arrested immediately for child abuseand neglect.

You brought you pictures of a rabbit onto a RABBIT FORUM so you notthink we know what an over weight rabbit looks like ? here are pastphotos of overweight rabbits that have since been on diets. You compareand contrast.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 16, 2006)

Your hostile attitude is not going to land you anywhere , Miss.

Dwarf lop is not an actual breed. SO much for your pet store ladyknowing her stuff. There are either holland lops, mini lops, frenchlops or english lops. and BTW any dwarf rabbit weighs 3lbs MAXIMUM whenit is within a healthy weight range.

No one at any point took shots on you for being a slow learner as youput it. IN fact, we acknowledged that you have been mis-guided and it'soften difficult to understand why someone would lie to you when itwould only harm your rabbit. You and only you can make the descion asthe owner of your rabbit whom is OBVIOUSLY over weight and any propervet could tell you that. 

I warn you if you continue on this path an unhealthy dietwithyour rabbit he will pass within the next two years, if that. 

Noone EVER said you bunny is ugly. I love tort lops, but I cannot idlysit and watch someone voluntarily abuse their animal which is what youare doing by the way. If a human parent fed their child daily nothingbut candy and junk they would be arrested immediately for child abuseand neglect.

You brought you pictures of a rabbit onto a RABBIT FORUM so you notthink we know what an over weight rabbit looks like ? here are pastphotos of overweight rabbits that have since been on diets. You compareand contrast.



Did u see the picture ofhisfoodthat I gave him in the tub. I donot feed my bunny junk I am not abusing Buster. I give himcelery carrots and apples and good mix of food.



I was told by the lady who has a bunny of herown that I can't just give buster just pellets cuz then he will havediaria and so I showed this food that they have there and she said thatis ok. 



You don't believe me about that he is dwarf lopcuz I will take a picture of what he is. 



You can not compare thoes bunnies toBuster. Stop!!! saying the wordfat andstop saying that he is going to die. I give mybunnywhat my vet has told and what the nice lady at the petstore has toldme. I also sometimes give him treats only if I go somewhere. 



How much do u think Buster weighs????? 



My b/f cleans his bottom every night and Bustergets out of his cage every night and my b/f plays with him and I playwith him and he is not abused. What r u going to do about itcall the rabbit controll and tell them that I am a badmom. 



I have seen other pictures of peoples bunniesthat r fatter than my bunny. Bye!!!!!!!!The peanuts are what made him fat. But I don't give himpeanuts any more I have stop that.Bye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 16, 2006)

You know what, it's your bunny's life atyour hands so you do what you want. I and countless othermembers have offered proper advice to try and make up for thewrong and misleading advice you have been given. It isfrustrating to know your bunny is so large it cannot even properlyclean its bottom and your boyfriend has to every day and you don'tthink that is a problem. It truely breaks my heart. I wont beresponding to this thread anymore, I just grow more upset and sad foryour rabbit everytime I read it. I hope for your bunny's sake youdecide to come around and take the advice of our knowledgable forummembers.


----------



## SAS (Jan 16, 2006)

I think we've all made the point, no reasontoflog it. Lassie has been on the forum for awhile, we enjoy her posts. It won't do the forum, Lassie orBuster any good if the poor girlgets nagged intoleaving! Let's just relax. 

Lassie, we look forward to hearing about Buster's progress! :apollo:


SAS


----------



## m.e. (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree. The point has been made - no need to drive it into the ground.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 17, 2006)

For God sake people. Be nice toher. Lassie, I have a fat rabbit and I love my fatrabbit. Buster is ADORABLE.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,Lissa,Do you have anypictures of your bunny and can I see it. 

Thank you.Lassie,:bunnybutt:


----------



## Lissa (Jan 17, 2006)

I sure do. Here is Pristine.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 17, 2006)

(coming to this post late)

Lass, your bun looks like a real sweetie. I would love to hug that bigteddy bear. I just want to say that I respect everybody's right to maketheir own personal choices in how they raise their families, pets notexcluded. As long as your baby is happy and not suffering, I commendyou forcaring for himthe way thatyou feelis right. 

Sorry some people are very zealous when it comes to advice - always with good intentions.

I would love to see more pictures if you have them. (I love holland lops - they were my first bunny loves)


----------



## KatyG (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi lassie 

Your bunny is really cute. He has the same colouring as one of mine andI think it is a really nice pattern. Mine is a holland loptoo. I have some photos of her in "photos of snowball andNora" which is in the bunny blogs section I think.I also have two cats who liveon a farmwith my mumand dad because they love going outside so they couldn't come when Imoved into my flat foruni.Mybunnies are happy here though. I have only had them about nine monthsbut they seem to be getting on fine. Your cat and dog are really cute,I would love to have a dog.


----------



## KatyG (Jan 19, 2006)

Awwww! I just looked closerat one of the photos and realised there was a little chick in with thebunny. That is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Lassie (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi,Thanks,The dogand cat aren't mine the dog is my boyfriend brother. The catbelongs to my grandpa.



Thank you for saying nice things about my bunny it makes me feel real good too.



Buster is a Dwarf Lop. Delia


----------



## huntress (Jan 20, 2006)

Lassie your rabbit is very cute! But if you don't mind I would like to make a few comments. First someone stated the following:



> BTW any dwarf rabbit weighs 3lbs MAXIMUM when it is within a healthy weight range.





Sorry folks but a Holland Lops maximum weight is 4 pounds and it is thesmallest of the Lop breeds. Some people refer to them as dwarf lops inlaymens terms. I raised Hollands for a short time...the ideal weight is3 lbs. I had one that was less than 3 lbs pictured below. You can tellfrom looking at his head and front legs that he did not have a largebody structure.









Since the vet recommended not feeding your rabbit peanuts and you areno longer doing that, he will be much healthier. The more play time andexercise he gets the more muscle tone he will have and you will besurprised at the change he will go through. I know you takethe best care you can of your rabbit or you would not have been takingit to the vet to start with. Veggies are certainly healthy for bunnies.I do have one word of caution though if the feed you are feeding hassunflowers in it they arehigh fat content, you might want tolimit the amount of those that he gets. But I can tell you truly loveyour bunny and he is quite the handsome fella. I certainly hope you donot take offense to anything I have said, none of it is meant to bemean or cruel to you or yuor bunny.


----------



## KatyG (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh sorry I get all the lop breeds mixedup. I think mine are holland lops but not sure because thepet shop didn't know very much, they told me nora was a boy. I didn'treally know how you check so I just assumed they were right.I put her into the vet to get castrated and they called me up later tosay they couldn't do it because she was a girl! I was soembarassed I never went back to that vet, I found a better clinic tohave her spayed at anyway. 

Have you had much luck with litter training buster? I havebeen trying but my bunnies don't seem to be catching on yet.They do choose a particular place to do their business but its not thetray! And if I move the tray to that place, they will gosomewhere else, usually on soft furnishings!


----------



## Lassie (Jan 20, 2006)

When I got Buster he was already potty trained thank god.

What do you feed your bunny. Delia


----------



## Lassie (Jan 20, 2006)

Since the vet recommended not feeding yourrabbit peanuts and you are no longer doing that, he will be muchhealthier. The more play time and exercise he gets the more muscle tonehe will have and you will be surprised at the change he will gothrough. I know you take the best care you can of your rabbitor you would not have been taking it to the vet to start with. Veggiesare certainly healthy for bunnies. I do have one word of caution thoughif the feed you are feeding has sunflowers in it they arehighfat content, you might want to limit the amount of those that he gets.But I can tell you truly love your bunny and he is quite the handsomefella. I certainly hope you do not take offense to anything I havesaid, none of it is meant to be mean or cruel to you or yuor bunny.


 Thank you forshowing me that picture. I have on a paper that Buster is adwarf lop. I went to the petstore and found out that thepetstore where I got Buster is going to a differant location and so Idon't know where to get this food at. There is sunflowerseeds in there but he doesn't eat them at all

What kind of food do u feed yourbunnies? How many bunnies do you have?Delia


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 20, 2006)

I try to avoid pellets with "treaties" mixed inbecause my bunnies would always eat the good stuff and dig out thepellets, much like a kid eating the marshmallows out of his luckycharms and flinging the cereal all over the room... LOL.

A pellet with less than 16% protein content is desirable for adult bunnies.

I never knew to read labels on rabbit food before I found this forum.My rabbits seemed to be much healthier when I switched their feed fromalfalfa pellets to timothy pellets. My holland lops always had dirtybums and runny poos before I made that change. At the time, I didn'tknow about the protein content, I just thought that switching brandsdid it.

Do you have any more pictures? I would love to see them. Holland Lops make my heart go thump.


----------



## KatyG (Jan 20, 2006)

I feed them a normal pellet mix and hay isavailable all the time. They get a bit of bananna or appleorcarrot as I treat but I don't give them carrots too oftenas I read they were very high in sugar. You werevery lucky to get him already trained!


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 20, 2006)

I think Buster is just beautiful! I love his coloring.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for coming in here talking nice about my bunny.


He is very spoiled too. He likescarrots too. I try to get him brokli but it dependson how much it costs.



I have timothy hay blocks it is less messy. Delia


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jan 20, 2006)

Buster is adorable, I want him!!


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 20, 2006)

*Lassie wrote:*


> Itry to get him brokli but it depends on how much itcosts


I don't know about Buster, but when I give my Holland Lop, Nick,Brocolli - Maggie moves down to the FAR side of the pen! It's a verygassy vegetable and evidently he becomes a little stinker...:rollseyes: 
Buns do seem to love it though! I had a rabbit that had terrible boutsof gas bloating, so I avoid giving them all the gassy veggies now. 
My buns are spoiled rotten too. They don't think so, however...
:wink:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 20, 2006)

I didn't like it when Freddysmom came in here and said that Buster is going to Die.



That made me cry when she said that tome. I am tring hard to take good care of him. Ilove him very much. 



Thanks,Have a good day. Lassie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Lassie, I love the picture with the Birthday hat. Your Bunny is very CUTE.

Here's one of our Buttercup. Sorry it's a bit blurry.

Butterup has hats for every occassion Easter, Birthday, Halloween, Christmas and New Years.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi,Soo,Buster inthat picture is not wereing a birthday hat it is a New Yearshat.



I like your bunny too. How manybunnies do you have? I have 1. What kind of food doyou have?



Lassie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Lassie, my husband &amp; I have 4 Bunnies. 

Buttercup he's 7 years old, Wilbur &amp; Jackie they areabout 2 and 1/2 years old they are Lops too and Daisy Maeshe's about 5 months old, she'a a Lionhead. 

I will try to post more pictures of them, but they don't always download properly they are too big for the forum.

We feed the three older ones Oxbow Pellets and TimothyHay. They get veggies twice a day. They likedandelion leaves, kale, spinach, carrot tops, parsley, dill, cilantro,collards. 

For a treat we give them a little piece of apple or banana,Buttercup likes cantelope and strawberries. They don't getthis too often though. 

The baby gets Alfalfa pellets and hay. She doesn'tlike to many veggies yet. She really likes carrot tops anddill. My husband &amp; I have to go to the store everycouple of days to try to get her carrot tops. One man at thegrocery store gives them to us when he sees us. I think hethinks we are nuts because we have so many bunnies.

Hope to hear back from you soon.

Soooska


----------



## Lassie (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi,Soooska,Thanks for getting backto me. Wow that is alot of bunnies



How do you keep track of that many. Ibet they are cute. Are they fix? My b/f helps meout with mine alot. 

He is my baby. Buster comes out of hiscage at night around 8 30pm. Get back to me.Lassie:headflick:


----------



## KatyG (Jan 21, 2006)

Lassie, Don't cry. I am surethey did not mean to upset you they were just trying tohelp. I can see you love buster very much and he isa lucky bunny. It shows you are a good mommybecause you came on here to get advice about how to best look after him.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Lassie,

Three of the Bunnies are fixed. Daisy Maethe baby is still too young. We will get her done in a fewmonths.

Buttercup is in the Family room all the time,except when he's in his cage at night. 

Wilbur &amp; Jackie have their own bedroom,they have two Nic condos in it. They use both condos,sometimes they are together and other times they are inseparate cages. 

Daisy Mae has a cage in the sparebedroom. We get her out 2 - 3 times a day to play &amp;run. It's alot of work some days.

Buster is very cute.

Soooska


----------



## Trina (Jan 21, 2006)

Cute bun-bun! :colors:


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 23, 2006)

Your bunny is very cute and he looks like a happy bunny. 

You know if we go into a discussion about how people feed their kids,not just their pets, then I don't think it will be too pleasent. So itsup to the parents to decide what to do, no need to get offensive.


----------



## thbunns (Jan 31, 2006)

... she was just giving you advice (keep in mind she is an experienced rabbit owner and knows her stuff!). i think you took her the wrong way. anyway..
your bun is so cute! i was going to adopt a lop (who looked like a moo cow because of his markings =P ) but instead i adopted a smaller bun named Tanner because the cage we already had was too small for the lop but perfect (maybe even a little too big) for Tanner.
post more pics of your baby!


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 1, 2006)

There was no need to address this problem more than once if it made Lassie so defensive.


----------

